# Guide to Cutting, Bulking & Maintenance



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

So you want to Cut. Well the first thing is understanding what ???Cutting??? means. 

The Bodybuilding definition of cutting is quite simple = Lose Body Fat and do your best to retain Lean Body Mass (LBM)

Sounds simple, huh? Well, to be quite frank, its not. There will be many times that you want to give up and eat that cookie or ice cream but you need to decide what???s more important to you, that cookie or those abs. There is no magic pill or weight loss supplement that is going to make you lean, sorry but its not happening. Its your hard work, dedication and determination that will get you to your goal.

We all work so hard in the gym day in and day out and we hate the idea of losing our hard earned gains. So, if you want that 6 pack to show or striations in your shoulders then Cutting has got to be done. Many of us successfully cut with little to no loss of LBM. The trick is learning your own body and find what works best for YOU. *You need to research, read and educate yourself.* We can offer you the tools and our ideas on how to get started but ultimately its up. There are no rights or wrongs here, these are our opinions, these are things we have tried and found to work and these are our own experiences. You???re results can and will differ from ours as we are all different people with different bodies and with different needs. 

Outline of a Healthy Diet:

1. 5-6 Meals 
By eating every 3-3.5 hours apart we are supplying our bodies with a constant flow of nutrition. If our bodies go without food too long we go into starvation mode and our metabolism slows down. Why More Calories? Eating a smaller meal contain of protein, veggies, carbs and fat every few hours keeps fat loss going and supplies our bodies and muscles the nutrition it needs for the strenuous workouts.

2. 5-6 Liters Water of per day
Water is the source of life. Our bodies are mostly made up of water so a constant intake is essential to our bodies every function.

3. Lots of Fibrous Veggies 
Eating more vegetables is essential to any healthy nutrition plan. They contain many vitamins and nutrients as well as countless overall health benefits.

4. Lean quality Proteins
Protein plays a very versatile role in the body. It is used to form strong muscles, bones and teeth. It is used to make hormones and enzymes, to strengthen the immune system, and to carry oxygen to the cells. Amino acids that form protein are classed as either essential or non-essential. There are about 28 known Amino Acids , of which the body can make only 19. The remaining nine essential ones must be supplied by our food. Protein is required for muscle repair and hypertophy.

5. Essential Fatty Acids (EFA???s) 
EFA's are fats that are essential to the diet because the body cannot produce them. Essential fatty acids are extremely important nutrients for health. They are present in every healthy cell in the body, and are critical for the normal growth and functioning of the cells, muscles, nerves, and organs. *Please see below for an article and links on EFA's.*

6. Complex Carbohydrates 
Complex carbs with lots of fiber should be consumed in proper proportion for maximum health and vitality. Carbs provide us with strength in the gym by filling our glycogen stores for our muscles future use. Complex carbs with lots of fiber are rich sources of necessary vitamins and minerals as well as enzymes. 

7. Say NO to Sugar 
Simple sugars and other refined carbs, are released into the bloodstream more rapidly than complex carbs and can be used for energy or converted to glycogen. This elicits a large Insulin response, which in turn causes the excess sugar to be converted to fat.

8. Determination & Dedication 
Your hard work will pay off and we are all here to support you!

Here is an easy printable shopping list to help guide you in proper food choices.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

*The Diets*

Below are links to several different plans to get you started. Remember the key is finding something that YOU can stick to. Not all of us can become ripped or cut on the same types of diets and not all of us can faithfully stick to the same plan. Some people crave more carbs or some people crave more fats. Figuring out a diet that works for you is not easy but through trial and error you???ll get there.

Twin Peak's Carb Cycling Diet Part I, The Basics & Cutting 

Twin Peak's Carb Cycling Part II for Bulking & Lifestyle 

Twin Peak & Jodi Carb Cycling Q&A 

Refeeds and Leptin

The Ultimate Diet 2.0 and The Ketogenic Diet by Lyle McDonald 

High Fat/Protein, Low Carb Diet 

Low Carb Female Cutting Plans 

Low Carb Male Cutting Plan 

Tweaks for the High Fat/Low Carb Diet 

Cyclical Ketogenic Diet 

Bulking with Slow Burners 

Remember these are just diets that have been proven to work. You can always manipulate any ratio of Protein/Carbs/Fat to fit your needs as long as you stay in a caloric defecit.

To figure your caloric needs the best method is calculate and track 3-5 days of meals. Once you've figured what you need to maintain your bodyweight now you can figure what you need to cut. You are better to start out slow and drop cals as needed so that you have room to tweak as you go. As progress slows, you've left yourself room to drop cals as needed. Now that you have your maintainance number drop your cals by 200-300 and figure out your ratios. 

The above is by far the best method to find your maintenance. However, if your not sure how to go about do this then you can always play around with some standard numbers. Remember these are for the average person so you may need to play around with it to find out what you need.

Cut - 10-13 cals per lb of bodyweight
Maintain: 13-15 cals per lb of bodyweight
Bulk: 15-18 cals per lb of bodyweight

Once you know how many cals you need to start cutting, now you can figure out your P/C/F ratio. Some of these ratios of Protein/Carbs/Fat many have successfully used are: 40/40/20, 50/20/30 or Isocaloric 33/33/33 to name a few.

Each Gram of Protein = 4 cals
Each Gram of Carbs = 4 cals
Each Gram of Fat = 9 cals

To figure this out is alot more simple than you think. For example, to follow a 40/40/20 ratio for a 200lb person. 
40%
Approx: 2400 cals needed to cut

Now do the math:

2400 cals 40/40/20
40% of 2400 = 960 cals need to come from Protein
40% of 2400 = 960 cals need to come from Carbs
20% of 2400 = 480 cals need to come from Fat

Now that we know where the calories need to come from, its time to figure grams. 

960 divided by 4 = 240G of Protein
960 divided by 4 = 240G of Carbs
480 divided by 9 = 53G of Fat

Then divide this up by 5 to 6 meals a day add in 3-4 servings of Green fibrous veggies and your done. Be sure that most of your fat comes from EFA's (Essential Fatty Acids - see below)


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

*Other Points of Reference*

Milk Does a Body Good - Emma Leigh

Is Post Workout Spike really Necessary? 

Human Dietary Needs 

Metabolism Boosting Foods 

Glycemic Index 

126 Reasons to Avoid Sugar 


Places to Track your Foods

www.nutritiondata.com

www.fitday.com

USDA Nutritional Database 

Nutritional Food Database


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

*Essential Fatty Acids*

Essential fatty acids (EFAs): are fats that are essential to the diet because the body cannot produce them. Essential fatty acids are extremely important nutrients for health. They are present in every healthy cell in the body, and are critical for the normal growth and functioning of the cells, muscles, nerves, and organs. EFAs are also used by the body to produce a class of hormone-like substances called prostaglandins, which are key to many important processes. Deficiencies of EFAs are linked to a variety of health problems, including major ones such as heart disease, cancer, and diabetes. It has been estimated that as high as 80% of the American population may consume insufficient quantities of EFAs.

Very few health issues have received as much attention during the past several decades as the question of fat in the diet. Sixty-eight percent of mortalities in America are related to fat consumption and diet, including heart disease (44% of deaths), cancer (22%) and diabetes (2%). There are several types of dietary fats. Saturated fat is found mainly in animal products, including meat and dairy products, and avocados, and nuts. Cholesterol is a dietary fat that is only found in animal products. Cholesterol is also made by the body in small amounts from saturated fats. Heavy consumption of saturated fat and cholesterol has been linked to heart disease and cancer. Unsaturated fats are typically oils from vegetables, nuts, and are present in some fish. These are considered the healthiest dietary fats. Essential fatty acids are unsaturated fats. EFAs are the only fats that may need to be increased in the American diet.

Scientists classify essential fatty acids into two types, omega 3 fatty acids and omega-6 fatty acids, depending on their chemical composition. Technically, the omega-3 fatty acids are alpha-linolenic acid, stearidonic acid, and two others called EPA and DHA. Alpha-linolenic acid is found mainly in flaxseed oil, canola oil, soybeans, walnuts, hemp seeds, and dark green leafy vegetables. Stearidonic acid is found in rarer types of seeds and nuts, including black currant seeds. EPA and DHA are present in cold-water fish, including salmon, trout, sardines, mackerel and cod. Cod liver oil is a popular nutritional supplement for omega-3 EFAs.

Omega-6 fatty acids are more common in the American diet than the omega-3 EFAs. These include linoleic acid, which is found in safflower, olive, almond, sunflower, hemp, soybean, walnut, pumpkin, sesame, and flaxseed oils. Gamma-linolenic acid (GLA) is found in some seeds and evening primrose oil. Arachidonic acid (AA) is present in meat and animal products.

Both types of EFAs, omega-3 and omega-6 fatty acids, are necessary in a healthy diet. Deficiencies of EFAs have been brought about by changes in diet and the modern processing of foods and oils. Many nutritionists believe that a major dietary problem is the use of hydrogenated oils, which are present in margarine and many processed foods. Hydrogenated oils are highly refined by industrial processes, and contain toxic by-products and trans-fatty acids. Trans-fatty acids are fat molecules with chemically altered structures, and are believed to have several detrimental effects on the body. Trans-fatty acids interfere with the absorption of healthy EFAs, and may contribute to atherosclerosis, or damage to the arteries. Deep-fried foods, which are cooked in oil that is altered by very high temperatures, also contain trans-fatty acids. Many health professionals, including those at the World Heath Organization, have protested against the use of hydrogenated oils in food and the consumption of trans-fatty acids. Health conditions linked to the consumption of trans-fatty acids and hydrogenated oils include cancer, heart disease, high cholesterol, diabetes, obesity, immune system disorders, decreased sperm counts, and infant development problems.

Dietary changes that have contributed to EFA deficiency or imbalances include the increased use of oils that contain few or no omega-3 EFAs; the industrial milling of flour that removes the EFA-containing germ; the increase of sugar and fried foods in the diet that may interfere with the body's absorption of EFAs; and the decreased consumption of fish.

A balance of omega-3 and omega-6 EFAs in the diet is recommended by experts. Americans typically consume higher quantities of omega-6 EFAs, because these are found in meat, animal products, and common cooking oils. Research has shown that too many omega-6 EFAs in the diet can lead to the imbalanced production of prostaglandins, which may contribute to health problems. Experts recommend that omega-3 and omega-6 EFAs be present in the diet in a ratio of around one to three. Americans consume a ratio as high as one to 40. Thus, the need for greater amounts of omega-3 EFAs in the diet has increased.

Symptoms of EFA deficiency or imbalance include dry or scaly skin, excessively dry hair, cracked fingernails, fatigue, weakness, frequent infections, allergies, mood disorders, hyperactivity, depression, memory and learning problems, slow wound healing, aching joints, poor digestion, high blood pressure, obesity, and high cholesterol.

General use
EFA supplementation is recommended for over 60 health conditions. EFAs are used therapeutically to treat and to prevent cardiovascular problems, including heart disease, high cholesterol, strokes, and high blood pressure. EFAs also have anti-inflammatory effects in the body, and are used in the nutritional treatment of arthritis, asthma, allergies, and skin conditions (e.g., eczema). EFAs are used as support for immune system disorders including AIDS, multiple sclerosis, lupus, and cancer.

Other conditions that may improve with EFA supplementation include acne and other skin problems, diabetes, depression, menopausal problems, nervous conditions, obesity, memory and learning disabilities, eye problems, and digestive disorders. EFAs are recommended for weight loss programs, as they may assist fat metabolism in the body. EFA supplementation is a recommended preventative practice, as well.

Preparations
Common EFA supplements are flaxseed oil, evening primrose oil, borage oil, black currant seed oil, hemp seed oil, and cod liver oil. Consumers should search for supplements that contain both omega-3 and omega-6 EFAs, because imbalances of EFAs may occur if either is taken in excess over long periods of time. Flaxseed oil is a recommended supplement, because it contains the highest percentage of omega-3 fatty acids with some omega-6 EFAs, as well. Flaxseed oil is generally the least expensive source of omega-3 EFAs as well, generally much cheaper than fish oil supplements. Evening primrose oil is a popular supplement as well, because the GLA it contains has shown benefits in treating premenstrual syndrome and other conditions. However, evening primrose oil contains no omega-3 EFAs. Hemp seed oil is a well-balanced source of both EFAs.

Supplements are available from health food stores in liquid and capsule form. The recommended daily dosage is one to two tablespoons (13-26 capsules), taken with meals. EFAs can also be obtained from a diet that includes cold-water fish consumed twice per week, whole grains, dark green leafy vegetables, walnuts, pumpkin seeds, wheat germ, soy products, canola oil, and other foods mentioned above. Whole flaxseeds are a wholesome source of EFAs as well, and can be freshly ground and added to salads and other dishes.

Precautions
EFA supplements are generally fragile products, and must be produced, packaged and handled properly. Consumers should search for quality EFA supplements produced by reputable manufacturers. Products that are organically grown and certified by a third party are recommended. EFA products should be produced by "cold or modified expeller pressing," which means that they were produced without damaging temperatures or pressure. Products should be packaged in light-resistant containers, because sunlight damages EFAs. Packages should include manufacturing and use-by dates on them, in order to assure freshness. Stores and consumers should keep EFA products under refrigeration, because heat damages them, as well. Taste can indicate the quality of EFA oils: those that have no flavor usually are overly refined, and those that taste bitter are old or spoiled. Because of their low temperature threshold, nearly all the oils that are used as EFA supplements are not suitable for use as cooking oils.

Side effects
Side effects with most EFA supplements are rare, because EFAs are nontoxic and are used by the body as energy when taken in excess. The exception is cod liver and fish oil supplements, which can cause vitamin A and D toxicity when taken in excess. Side effects of vitamin A and D toxicity include headaches, skin discoloration, fatigue, nausea, and gastrointestinal problems. Fish oil supplements that have vitamins A and D removed are available.

Interactions
To maximize the benefits of EFA supplements, several recommendations can be followed. EFA users should reduce the amount of fat, particularly saturated fat from animal products, in their diet. The American Heart Association recommends that a healthy diet contains 30% or less of its total calories from fat. For 2000 total calories per day, 600 calories or less should be from fat, including EFA supplements. Consumers should also completely eliminate hydrogenated and partially hydrogenated oils from their diets. This includes eliminating all processed foods that contain them, such as margarine and many packaged foods. Other foods that contain trans-fatty acids, such as deep fried foods, should also be eliminated. Recommended cooking oils are olive, safflower, canola, and sesame oils. EFA effectiveness may be increased by lowering the intake of sugar and alcohol in the diet. Nutrients that assist EFA uptake are the B-complex vitamins, vitamin C, zinc, and magnesium. As with any supplement, EFA effectiveness can be augmented with a nutritious, high fiber diet that emphasizes fresh and natural foods, and the intake of fish two times a week.

Key Terms
Atherosclerosis
Hardening of the arteries. 
Cholesterol
A steroid fat found in animal foods that is also produced in the body for several important functions. Excess cholesterol intake is linked to many diseases. 
Hydrogenated fat
An unsaturated fat, commonly vegetable oil, that is processed with high heat and hydrogen to make it solid at room temperature. Margarine is a common hydrogenated fat. 
Trans-fatty acid
A toxic type of fat created by hydrogenating oils and by deep frying foods.

Here are some EFA's and a great Oil Chart! 

Its All in the Fat 

Fish Oil - The Superior EFA 

Fish Oil 

Know your Flax 

Oil & Fats


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2006)

**Disclaimer** Alcohol is a drug and can be an addictive one at that.  I am not condoning that everyone should drink and this is for entertainment purposes only.

My thoughts on Alcohol:

Drink in moderation.  Unless competing don't feel it necessary to restrict yourself from the occassion simple pleasure in life called alcohol.    Yes, alcohol will hinder your results but if you are smart about it you will recover quickly from a night on the town or with your buddies.  Watch what you eat before you go drink.  Stick with a simple meal of protein and veggies and skip the carbs til the next day when you are going to need them.  

If you are really concerned about the carbs in beer then stick with a distilled liquor and diet soda's.  Red wine is going to be your best alternative because at least it has some healthy attributes.  Just remember modertation is key 

1. Alcohol is empty calories.
2. Alcohol dehydrates you
3. Alcohol slows down your metabolism
4. Alcohol inhibits protein synthesis
5. Alcohol blocks the absorption of nutrients to the muscles
6. Alcohol lowers testosterone
7. Alcohol increases estrogen
8. Alcohol consumption is catabolic


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2006)

*More on Alcohol (from the NSCA Journal)*

*Alcohol Consumption, and its Effects on Performance*
By Dawn Weatherwax, ATC, RD/LD, CSCS

Nutrition and hydration are two of the keys to optimal performance. Alcohol is a poor nutrient source for a pre-game meal or for hydration. Alcohol is known to slow down one's ability to react to an opponent or object 72 hours following alcohol intake (2). Precision, equilibrium, hand-eye coordination, judgment, ability to process information, focus, stamina, strength, power, and speed are all negatively effected for many hours after blood alcohol levels return to 0.0% (1).

Proper hydration before, during, and after practice/event along with all-day hydration is critical to preventing injuries, creating an optimal environment for building muscle, losing body fat, maximizing energy levels, transporting and absorbing nutrients, and ridding the body of toxins and by???products (2). If an athlete is thirsty, they may have already lost 1??? 2% of body weight through dehydration (4). Performance can be decreased up to 10???20% at this level. Alcohol can cause the body to lose 3% more body fluid in a 4-hour period, leading to dehydration even quicker (5).

In the field of performance, recovery from exercise is dependant on replacing the carbohydrates used up during activity (glycogen synthesis). Consuming at least 30???60g of carbohydrates with 6???10g of protein has been proven to help replace needed carbohydrates and aid in recovery (9). The faster the body recovers, the easier it is to perform at the same optimal levels on a day-to-day basis. Drinking alcohol after exercise for glycogen recovery is unclear, but alcohol may displace carbohydrate intake from optimal recovery???in laymen terms, alcohol calories MAY replace the carbohydrate calories usually eaten after exercise leading to improper recovery (3).

Athletes train long hours to perform well. Injuries are repercussions an athlete could incur during practice or competition. Alcohol can cause increased swelling after a game if an injury is sustained because alcohol causes the blood vessels to dilate. Alcohol can also mask pain. For those who are familiar with injuries, the more swelling in an injured area, the longer it could take to recover and get back to optimal playing form. In addition, if the athlete is already taking anti-inflammatory medications or pain relievers, drinking alcohol can increase the risks of stomach irritation and internal bleeding.

Having a certain body fat to muscle mass ratio is related to athletic performance. Research has shown that increased muscle mass increases strength, power, and agility (6,7). However alcohol (ethanol) is one of the worst nutrients you can consume to improve body fat to muscle mass ratio. The carbohydrates found in alcoholic beverages are not converted into glucose and are used to make fatty acids that are stored as fat mainly in the liver. Alcohol has also been shown to increase fat composition. The body prefers to use alcohol as a fuel source when consumed. If you eat high-fat foods when you consume alcohol the fat from these foods are stored as fat. Alcohol also stimulates the appetite and encourages extra intake of calories the body does not need (8).

Conclusion
Alcohol and performance do not mix. Alcohol inhibits every aspect of athletic performance. The best choice an athlete can do is avoid alcohol altogether; however, just saying "no" is not a viable option when the majority of athletes want to say "yes". Table 1 lists some suggestions to minimize the effects of alcohol on performance.
Table 1.Suggestions to minimize effects of alcohol on performance
1. Avoid excessive drinking.
2. Agree to a limit before drinking.
3. Avoid drinking games.
4. Don't drink alcohol on an empty stomach.
5. Choose low alcoholic beverages.
6. For every serving of alcohol, drink 8-12oz of water, juice, or non-alcoholic beverage.
7. Continue to drink non-alcoholic beverages well after consuming alcohol. ~ 24-72oz of water if hydrated between each drink.
8. Avoid social drinking at least 72 hours before a practice/event.
9. After practice/event re-hydrate properly before consuming any alcohol. For every one pound lost consume 20-24oz of fluids with 300-400mg sodium (i.e. V8 Juice & water, 2oz pretzels with water, Gatorade).
10. Before drinking any alcohol after a workout/event, consume at least 6-10g protein and 30-60g of carbohydrates (Yogurt & fruit, bagel with 2 T natural peanut butter) within the first 30 minutes followed by a well balanced meal in the next 1 ½ hours.
11. Avoid drinking alcohol at least 24-36 hours after experiencing extreme soreness/aches/pains, noticeable bruising or injury.
12. Do not drink alcohol while taking anti-inflammatory drugs. This includes Tylenol and ibuprofen.
13. Keep bi-monthly records of body fat to muscle mass ratios
14. As part of the sports physical ask questions about alcohol abuse. Athletic Trainers, Strength Trainers, Coaches, Physicians and Athletic Administrators can all address this issue. (Please do not exclude high school athletes).

References
1. American College of Sports Medicine. (2000). Alcohol and athletic performance (Current Comment). Indianapolis, IN.

2. Burke L. (1995). The Complete Guide to Food for Sports Performance (2nd Ed.). Sydney: Allen and Unwin.

3. Burke LM, Collier GR, Broad EM, Davis PG, Martin DT, Sanigorski AJ, Hargreaves M. (2003). Effect of alcohol intake on muscle glycogen storage after prolonged exercise. Journal of Applied Physiology 95:983???990.

4. Greenleaf JE. (1992). Problem: thirst, drinking behavior and involuntary dehydration. Medicine & Science in Sports & Exercise, 24:645???656

5. Shirreffs SM. (1997). Restoration of fluid balance after exercise-induced dehydration: Effects of alcohol consumption. Journal of Applied Physiology 83(4): 1152???1158.

6. Spaniol FJ. (1997). Predicting throwing velocity in college baseball players (Abstract). Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research, 11(4): 286.

7. Spaniol FJ. (2002). Physiological predictors of bat speed and throwing velocity in adolescent baseball players (Abstract). Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research, 16(4): 1???18.

8. Tremblay A, St-Pierre S. (1996). The hyperphagic effect of a high-fat diet and alcohol intake persists after control for energy density. American Journal of Clinical Nutrition, 63:479???82.


----------



## tucker01 (May 15, 2008)

Shopping list


----------

